

Ask HN: Is it OK or ethical to boycott movies, music if SOPA passes? - geekam

I have been wondering about this question for quite sometime now. If SOPA or any of its cousins pass and Internet is, let's say, more than regulated; would it be ethical to boycott most of the entertainment that requires you to pay towards the Music and Movie industry establishments?<p>For:
I am an Internet geek and I make my living coding. SOPA, PIPA etc. are a problem for me and my profession. Moreover, it is also about the most important source of communication and speech today. If the giants in the entertainment industry try to kill this medium, then it may be a good idea to boycott theirs.<p>Against:
Artists, entertainers associated with those media giants who are backing SOPA etc. are genuine people with a job and are hard working. Like I won't like my job to be in jeopardy, I can't imagine them being in problem.<p>There could be more points but I hope I have the basic point across.<p>Thanks a lot.
======
nextparadigms
I think it's fair to do it, maybe then their own people will revolt against
them. We could also try to get those people on our side by proving them laws
like these won't really stop piracy, and they will only make them more
dependent on the big labels, they will lose the opportunity to make some
direction connections with their fans, and so on.

~~~
geekam
Since, there are artists who have achieved heights began their careers on
youtube, this can be pointed out to them.

There are others like Louis CK as well who may support us(?). Louis CK proved
that the model he experimented with his last show worked. Didn't he?

------
a_a_r_o_n
You have no obligation to consumer anything.

